# color??



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I have bred a dom. opal red cock to a tortoise shell hen. just wondering what i could expect....any thoughts???


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

tortise shell is slightly grizzled? I've got a fantastic pair of rollers atm they just keep producing opals for me gorgeous on the T Chequer pattern, been slack on my picture postings of late will work on it over the weekend , I'm leaning towards the cockbird being dominant maybe some mismarks??


----------

